# B-24 ride



## PetalumaLoco (Jun 12, 2009)

My sons and I took a ride on a WWII B-24 bomber last week.

Son-in-law and 3yo grandson showed up for the ground tour.

Here's a slideshow.

Last year we flew in a B-25. Next year it's a B-17. These rides are as much fun as a x-country train trip, all squooshed up in a hellacious deafening half hour of fierce wind, vibration and great views.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Dan O (Jun 13, 2009)

Cool.

My late uncle flew a B17 in WWII. He was shot down after just a mission or two. He got help from the French Underground and managed to escape to Spain where he was put in prison for a few days. It took about a month but he got back to England eventually. He was reported KIA and his family went through a funeral before they found out he was alive. All ended well though and he lived into his 70s.

Dan


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jun 13, 2009)

Dan O said:


> Cool.
> My late uncle flew a B17 in WWII. He was shot down after just a mission or two. He got help from the French Underground and managed to escape to Spain where he was put in prison for a few days. It took about a month but he got back to England eventually. He was reported KIA and his family went through a funeral before they found out he was alive. All ended well though and he lived into his 70s.
> 
> Dan


Thanks, Dan, it's always good to remember the men that took these into battle.


----------



## lrdc9_metroplitan_sub (Jun 16, 2009)

How do you get to ride on one? It sounds like ubber-loads of fun, and something I think a lot of people, including myself would enjoy!

Regards, Logan


----------



## gswager (Jun 16, 2009)

That'll be cool to ride in the turrent ball and shooting paintballs at (where do we shoot at, captain?)


----------



## AG1 (Jun 16, 2009)

lrdc9_metroplitan_sub said:


> How do you get to ride on one? It sounds like ubber-loads of fun, and something I think a lot of people, including myself would enjoy!
> Regards, Logan


Here you go. It costs big bucks.


----------



## Dan O (Jun 16, 2009)

RRRick said:


> lrdc9_metroplitan_sub said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get to ride on one? It sounds like ubber-loads of fun, and something I think a lot of people, including myself would enjoy!
> ...


It's all timing. I don't think my uncle had to pay at all to fly and be shot at by Germans.

Dan


----------

